# Indestructible headphones



## lnname (Aug 28, 2009)

Why do my headphones all break within a week of getting them

and

which headphones wont?


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Sep 4, 2009)

Well how much do you spend on each pair of these headphones which keep breaking? You get what you pay for.

Buy a set of AKG headphones, those things deliver


----------



## sPliNtEr_777 (Sep 4, 2009)

not true. Ive spent £120 on headphones and they broke within a month. Its about how you treat them.

If you treat them like I do then there is no indestructible headphones. Just buy 10 pairs of budget ones


----------



## JBroll (Sep 5, 2009)

Indestructible headphones are most often just those owned by careful users.

Jeff


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Sep 7, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Indestructible headphones are most often just those owned by careful users.
> 
> Jeff


Jeff, are you related to Confucius, by any chance?


----------



## JBroll (Sep 7, 2009)

I doubt it, but if I see him at the barbecue tonight I'll let you know.

Jeff


----------



## Korngod (Sep 7, 2009)

+1 on buying 10 budget headphones. if you just have bad luck with headphones, theres no point in blowing money on nice expensive ones all the time.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Sep 7, 2009)

sPliNtEr_777 said:


> not true. Ive spent £120 on headphones and they broke within a month. Its about how you treat them.
> 
> If you treat them like I do then there is no indestructible headphones. Just buy 10 pairs of budget ones



If you like listening through shitty headphones, sure. Go for it. But don't confuse 10 budget pair of headphones with the audio quality coming from a set of studio headphones. It's like comparing a telephone earpiece speaker with a powered studio monitor. The difference is astounding. This thread is in "Comp, Elec, IT and Gaming" so you can definitely get away with cheaper headphones for those purposes. Recording music? No. They both have their purposes.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 8, 2009)

I had a pair of these, Sennheiser MX75s, they have awesome sound quality for their price bracket (£30ish), have a rubber node to stop them falling out while walking / running / skydiving or crashing cars. Once they are in your ear, they aren't coming out until you pull them out yourself. Mine lasted me nearly 3 years before they fell apart.


----------



## HamBungler (Sep 8, 2009)

If you can just get a full replacement warranty. I recently bought some Sennheiser HD 201 headphones and when I bought them at Guitar Center they gave me a full replacement warranty for 2 years for 4 bucks, not bad if you go through lots of headphones.


----------



## SamSam (Sep 8, 2009)

Sennheiser CX300s, £9 a pair on playtrade, bit of super glue around the joints where the headphones meets cable and on the jack joint. Sorted, great sound for £9 and a hell of a lot tougher with the glue. Shits on Apple headphones from a 1000 feet.


----------



## lnname (Nov 13, 2009)

TheSixthWheel said:


> If you like listening through shitty headphones, sure. Go for it. But don't confuse 10 budget pair of headphones with the audio quality coming from a set of studio headphones. It's like comparing a telephone earpiece speaker with a powered studio monitor. The difference is astounding. This thread is in "Comp, Elec, IT and Gaming" so you can definitely get away with cheaper headphones for those purposes. Recording music? No. They both have their purposes.


 

My advise is not too attack people, then you won't have to defend yourself so much.

I've bought headphones from about £5 - £50 and the £50 ones aren't ten times a good by any streatch of the imagination.

Still i'll try the headphones that have been suggested so far, the fact that you guys have confidence in them makes me think they might be pretty good.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 13, 2009)

i´m using a sennheiser closed (isolates lots of noise while having low leakage) dj headset. it´s good for normal use. of course, you look like a geek with a huge fucking headset on, but i AM a geek, so how do i care


----------



## Bungle (Nov 14, 2009)

I use the B&O A8. They're metal. Literally!


----------



## leandroab (Nov 14, 2009)

Bungle said:


> I use the B&O A8. They're fucking expensive. Literally!



Fixed!


----------

